
The time the Air Force shot a bear out of a B-58 - ourmandave
http://oppositelock.kinja.com/the-time-the-air-force-shot-a-bear-out-of-a-b-58-1766938708
======
analognoise
I know it's important to do tests, but I can't help but feel the people doing
this were assholes.

